# Clousers



## Paymaster

These are among some flies tied this week and are headed out the door.


----------



## Roofish

Very nice & highly effective


----------



## Paymaster

Roofish said:


> Very nice & highly effective


Thanks. 
This guy is the only fisherman that has asked for pink in the body. But this is the third time I have sent him some. Must be a good color combo for him.


----------



## Paymaster

Tied these two using of all things,hair extensions from a barber/hair care supply store as the color material.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pink in a Clouser*



Paymaster said:


> Thanks.
> This guy is the only fisherman that has asked for pink in the body. But this is the third time I have sent him some. Must be a good color combo for him.


I find that pink is a very effective color for Clousers and other flies.

I do like it combined with an white to provide some contrast..

They make fishhair in a Fluorescent Shrimp color which makes good flies C2


----------



## wtbfishin

those look familiar :thumbsup: Pink works great, I caught a few Reds on a pink Clouser just before I head back N. Now me and my grand daughter love "Pink"


----------



## Paymaster

wtbfishin said:


> those look familiar :thumbsup: Pink works great, I caught a few Reds on a pink Clouser just before I head back N. Now me and my grand daughter love "Pink"


Yep. You are like me and post all over the WWW!:thumbup:


----------



## Radmcg

Is there someone that makes a good kit for the begginer. Ive seen them on Cabelas just don't know if there is good stuff and bad stuff or is it all about the same.


----------



## Lil Curve

Nice looking flies. I am learning to ty flies. I belong to Healing Waters and now I am hooked. I have been fishing most of my life but now with fly fishing and tying flies...a new world has opened up. Thank you for the great pictures.:thumbup:


----------



## Paymaster

Radmcg said:


> Is there someone that makes a good kit for the begginer. Ive seen them on Cabelas just don't know if there is good stuff and bad stuff or is it all about the same.


Find a good fly shop and let them set you up with a useful kit. Tell them what your budget is and what you want to tie. Most I know of would be glad to help.


----------



## Radmcg

Paymaster I assume you mean online? Or maybe one of the guys from around Mobile could chime in with a local one. I usually can't even find a good supply of shimano butterfly jigs around Mobile much less fly tying supplies. Maybe McCoys might have them. It would be worth a try. Anybody know a good online supplier?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## a

Online its Feathercraft..ive used them for years..they have everything!
The original owner passed away...he loved the gulf coast, vacationed here!
His son runs it now....very well stocked!


----------



## a

in my humble opinion, not to bash, i find most man made fibers (except Enrico's EP fibers) tend to clump when they get wet..then bend and spin. I like buck tails, plenty of action, and bulk for bigger flies=bigger fish...
Granted, my personal opinion.


----------



## Paymaster

Radmcg said:


> Paymaster I assume you mean online? Or maybe one of the guys from around Mobile could chime in with a local one. I usually can't even find a good supply of shimano butterfly jigs around Mobile much less fly tying supplies. Maybe McCoys might have them. It would be worth a try. Anybody know a good online supplier?
> Thanks for the help.


Yes on-line if no one local.Local shops are great here.



a said:


> in my humble opinion, not to bash, i find most man made fibers (except Enrico's EP fibers) tend to clump when they get wet..then bend and spin. I like buck tails, plenty of action, and bulk for bigger flies=bigger fish...
> Granted, my personal opinion.


I like buck tail myself. I use the hair from the end of the tail due to it flairing less. But that said, I tie what folks want and synthetics were prefered by the folks fishing these.


----------



## Michael f sights

Paymaster,

You are an true artist...plus you travel a lot; I thought you just hung out on www.GON.com


----------



## Paymaster

Michael f sights said:


> Paymaster,
> 
> You are an true artist...plus you travel a lot; I thought you just hung out on www.GON.com


Thanks! Yeah I am everywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pretty much a message board junkie I guess. This one is great!:thumbup:


----------



## cliphord

I bought a begg. fly tying kit from orvis and I was pretty disappointed. I would suggest looking at something on mudhole. The contents of the kit itself are pretty good but the vise and the instructions sucked.


----------



## CaptHarry

Radmcg said:


> Or maybe one of the guys from around Mobile could chime in with a local one.


FairHope Church Mouse has a fly shop in it.

.....and this thread on clousers has almost 2800 views?:wacko:


----------



## Paymaster

CaptHarry said:


> FairHope Church Mouse has a fly shop in it.
> 
> .....and this thread on clousers has almost 2800 views?:wacko:


Hey! Maybe folks like clousers!:thumbup:

Here are some just sent to a new home. I tied a half dozen of each shown.


----------



## wtbfishin

Nice! Them some fine looking Clousers going off PM :yes:.


----------

